# Anyone tried this?



## LNK (Dec 17, 2016)

A old timer told me to take a Creosote Post and place in a hole about 2 feet or so.Making sure it will hold .And the hog will come and use it to rub themselves....What you say?


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 17, 2016)

They do like to "oil" their coats. I've seen burlap wrapped around a tree and soaked with old motor oil that became a very popular rubbing post as well.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 19, 2016)

They sure love creosote on power poles


----------



## LNK (Dec 19, 2016)

I think I'm going to try it!!...


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 19, 2016)

The environmental folks will fine you big dollars if you are caught.  Things once popular are not taboo, and for good reason.  Just sayin'!


----------



## LNK (Dec 19, 2016)

Are ya saying a post would be illegal ?


----------



## riverbank (Dec 19, 2016)

I know of some public land that the hogs have whittled the power poles down to about 3/4 the size there supposed to be from rubbing on them. They may have even replaced them by now. This was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2016)

They used to be bad to rub our creosote poles on Chickasawhatchee WMA and the plantations around Southwest Georgia. 

They don`t mess with the newer CCA and other green pressure treated, and old salt treated poles.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2016)

The bears up here will destroy any of the pressure/salt treated posts that are put out in the woods. They'll chew them up into splinters.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to hunt on an old farm, and they had old power poles laying around in one spot. I'm not kidding, they had to be 40 or 50 years old. They were nearly rotten! But the hogs would lay on them and run them that since they weren't standing. Hard to get creosote now, but other products are more readily available and go under a similar name.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll have to retract my previous statement. I just did a search for some of the old products I know used to be sold in Tractor Supply, but I can no longer find them. I guess they were too similar and got banned as well! Dang! But I did an online search, and it seems like lots of guys now are using diesel fuel, motor oil, detail oil. You could probably mix diesel fuel and flea/tick dip with great results if making a rubbing post. But the best bet would probably just be old railroad ties, as you can find them pretty cheap. Once you use them, you will see. Hogs absolutely love them.


----------



## obligated (Dec 25, 2016)

old blankets wrapped around a post with used motor oil works.Driveway sealer emulsion drives them nuts too.
I had a pet boar hog that loved anything petroleum based.He would rub on tires,my Zodiac boat and empty driveway sealer buckets.


----------

